# Cave ideas



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone knew how to do any DIY Cave ideas, I want a cave for my fish, Talladega, he's starting to hide in my plants and I want him to have his own little cave to hide in during the day. I was looking around and saw you could make some out of slate but I was thinking of the cave having a 1-way entrance. I was thinking about getting some old Tupperware then gluing rocks to the outside? Ideas? Thanks.


----------



## chiefacorn (Dec 2, 2014)

you can get a piece of foam from a craft store, cut it and form it to about the shape you want, and then coat it in concrete. Let it dry and cure, then soak it and let it cure again. It won't be nearly as quick as siliconing some rocks to a plastic bowl, but it should look a heck of a lot nicer, as you can play with colors and shapes and textures. You can also design it to fit your aquarium perfectly. I saw on another of your posts that it likes the bubbles. You could even put in channels for bubbles to flow into and out of your cave as well.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I have made a few different caves. The easiest is the coconut cave, get a large coconut cut the bottom off, drill out a door way, and cut the "coconut meat" out. My fish love them I think I have 4 or 5 left. 

Siliconing rocks to the outside of the plastic container will work but it takes a lot longer then you think it would. The work okay but I didn't like the looks of it when I was done, to me it didn't look natural. 

Slate cares are nice I have used them a few times you can silicone the slate together so you have the cave. I would have more put I don't have a good source for slate.

The only safe way to "Glue" the stuff for a aquarium is using silicone. You need 100% that DOES NOT HAVE anti mold or mildew in it. Those things will kill your fish.


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

chiefacorn said:


> you can get a piece of foam from a craft store, cut it and form it to about the shape you want, and then coat it in concrete. Let it dry and cure, then soak it and let it cure again. It won't be nearly as quick as siliconing some rocks to a plastic bowl, but it should look a heck of a lot nicer, as you can play with colors and shapes and textures. You can also design it to fit your aquarium perfectly. I saw on another of your posts that it likes the bubbles. You could even put in channels for bubbles to flow into and out of your cave as well.


Bubbles going through the cave would be awesome!


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

Warhawk said:


> I have made a few different caves. The easiest is the coconut cave, get a large coconut cut the bottom off, drill out a door way, and cut the "coconut meat" out. My fish love them I think I have 4 or 5 left.
> 
> Siliconing rocks to the outside of the plastic container will work but it takes a lot longer then you think it would. The work okay but I didn't like the looks of it when I was done, to me it didn't look natural.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information, I was actually thinking of a coconut cave, I like the look of them!


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

I made these caves.....








It has just been sealed so a few more days and it can get wet


----------

